# اصدار مجلة علمية



## م و الأندلسي (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم يا أتباع المصطفى
أول ما نزل من القرآن : {اقرأ} 
تحداني بعض الزملاء إن كان يستطيع المهندسون و العلماء العرب إصدار مجلة باللغة العربية لآخر الإصدارات العلمية. فهل أنتم قادرون؟
اليابان مثلا تصدر248 مجلة[size=-1][/size][size=-1]


[/size]
[size=-1][/size]


----------



## msadek80 (6 يوليو 2008)

جميلة جدا هذة الفكرة
من الممكن عملها


----------



## اسلام عمار (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك وربنا يزيدك علما ونرجو المزيد


----------



## m_beik (12 أغسطس 2008)

*الفكرة رائعة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه فكرة رائعة وواجب قومي على المهندسين لتنفيذها فاللغة التي نزل بها القرآن قادرة على استيعاب لغة العلم فكيف باالغة الفرنسية والالمانية والايطالية واليابانية والروسية والصينية والصربية والالبانية والصربية والكرواتية والرومانية...الخ قادرة على استيعاب لغة العلم ةتدرس ابناءها بلغة الام ولا تستطيع لغة القرآن ذلك......أشجع تأسيس مجلة الكترونية هندسية محكمة تحت اشراف ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأنا على استعداد أن أكون ضمن الهيئة التاسيسية


----------



## رشيد التونسي (21 أغسطس 2008)

وماذا تقترح في هذه الحالة


----------



## ماضي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

انت كمهندس، هل يمن ان تقدم لنا خطة عمل واضحة و محددة لهذه المجلة؟ وانا اول المشاركين


----------



## m_beik (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مقترح لأنشاء مجلمة علمية هندسية محكمة :
1. تشكيل هيئة تأسيسية ادارية للمجلة تضم جميع التخصصات الهندسية تكون مهمتها :
1.الاتفاق على شروط النشر
2.الاتفاق على شعار المجلة
3.تشكيل لجنة علمية للمجلة
4.متابعة الأبحاث التي ترسل للمجلة من أجل التحكيم والنشر
5.البحث في تمويل المجلة وتسويقها


----------



## amg (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هل يمكننا أنشاء المجلة كمدونة جماعية


----------



## m_beik (17 سبتمبر 2008)

المقترح هو اتشاء مجلة علمية هندسية محكمة وتعرض على هذا الملتقى الكترونيا" أيضا"لكي تكوت مجلة كل المهندسين العرب


----------



## جسر الأمل (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا رأيي أن أي مجلة تصدر فهي مقياس لطبيعة المجتمع الذي تصدر فيه...وعلى هذا فإن أهم شرط لإصدار مجلة علمية أن تعيش في مجتمع علمي بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة...وإلا فلا...


----------



## مهاجر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده 

إقتراحاتكم جميلة وتدل على حرصكم ومحبتكم للخير

*إخواني ترقبوا إصدار مجلة المهندسين العرب ... قريباً*

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## m_beik (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكر ادارة الملتقى على الاهتمام الواضح بانشاء مجلة هندسية آملا" أن تكون المجلة محكمة وأن تعيد للعرب هيبته واقعهم العلمي القديم وان يكون هنالك تمويل عربي واضح للابحاث العلمية من أجل وضع المهندسين العرب في بيئة بحثية حقيقية


----------



## m_beik (5 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر الأخ المهندس الأندلسي على طرحه هذا الموضوع وعلى تبرعه بانشاء موقع لهذه المجلة العلمية المحكمة وهو اللبنة الأولى لانشاء هذه المجلة آملين من الخطوة الثانية للتأسيس أن تكون من ادارة الملتقى


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*أمل في جمع و توزيع علوم الهندسة المبسط لعامة الناس كي تعم الفائدة*

أفيدوني أفادكم الله
:1:


​سبب دخولي لهذا المنتدى تحديدا هو رغبتي الجامحة في نشر كيفية صناعة خلية شمسية و دارة كهربائية بسيطة ببطارية تشحن نهالاا و تدعم المصباح طوال الليل .:28:
فإذا بي أجد مجموعة من المعلومات التي لاتقل أهمية ك الطاقة البدية و الداعمة للبيئة كمحركات الهدروجينية و و طرق توليد الكهرباء 
أطمع في كرم الجميع من لديه خبرة في أحد الميدين الطاقة البديلة من ترجم أو تبسيط ماتوصل أليه العلم من سبقنا في الميدان :19:
قصد النهوض بالأمة و إنطلاق من ما وصل إليه من سبقنا في الميدان :73:​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ​


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ليس هنالك امر مستحيل بس كيف نبداء واول الغيث قطره


----------



## خالد المحمودى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الفاضل / م.و.الاندلسي
بعد التحية
إن اصدار مجلة علمية فنية ، تبحث العلوم الهندسية أمر جميل ، وخاصة إن هدا الملتقي يضم مجموعة من الإخوة العرب من أغلب الدول الشقيقة.
نحن على استعداد ان نشارككم بتقديم موضوعات بلغة الضاد.
شكرا وبارك الله فيكم.
ولنل لقاء أحبة رسول الله،،،،،،،،،،،،،
أخوكم /
ا.م.خالد امحمودي


----------



## m_beik (26 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم
ان فكرة انشاء مجلة علمية هندسية محكمة فكرة رائعة وأنا على استعداد لأن أكون عضوا" في اللجنة العلمية للمجلة وأن أكتب ابحاثا" بها.


----------



## م و الأندلسي (8 فبراير 2009)

*متى نبدأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​شكرا لكافة المشاركين الذين تفاعلوا مع هذا الموضوع و خصوصا الذين قدموا امكانية المساهمة في المجلة. كما أشكر بصفة خاصة المشرف مهاجر الذي أبدى استعدادا للمساهمة في هذه الفكرة. (الرد بتاريخ 18-09-2008, 03:45 am المشاركة رقم 11) 

ما لحظته هو أن الموضوع طرح منذ 06-07-2008 لكن العمل لم يبدأ بعد رغم وجود عدد لا بأس به من الذين تقدموا لهذا المشروع.

على كل حال إني أجدد الدعوة للجميع و خاصة مدير المنتدى، إن أراد ذلك، ان نبدا بالعمل عن طريق إنشاء موقع يظم كل المشاركات


أنتظر الرد و خاصة من الشرف العام للموقع

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مهاجر (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

الأخ العزيز: م و الأندلسي

بالفعل اخي هناك موقع متخصص لمجلة ملتقى المهندسين العرب ولكننا نواجه بعض المشاكل الفنية من حيث تعدد التخصصات وجمعها في مجلة واحدة... كما اننا نريد ان نصدرها بشكل متميز يليق بملتقى المهندسين العرب

وهناك ايضاً في الملتقى اقسام نقاش وهناك فريق عمل للمجلة

وكل من رد في هذا الموضوع بإذن الله سوف يضافون لفريق العمل التحريري كلاً حسب تخصصه بعد الإنتهاء من المشاكل الفنية ...

لو عندك فكرة بهذا الخصوص الرجاء طرحها في قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات 

جزاك الله خير

اخوك
ابو محمد



م و الأندلسي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ​شكرا لكافة المشاركين الذين تفاعلوا مع هذا الموضوع و خصوصا الذين قدموا امكانية المساهمة في المجلة. كما أشكر بصفة خاصة المشرف مهاجر الذي أبدى استعدادا للمساهمة في هذه الفكرة. (الرد بتاريخ 18-09-2008, 03:45 am المشاركة رقم 11)
> 
> ما لحظته هو أن الموضوع طرح منذ 06-07-2008 لكن العمل لم يبدأ بعد رغم وجود عدد لا بأس به من الذين تقدموا لهذا المشروع.
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف
> 
> ...


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (10 فبراير 2009)

شئ جميل ان يشترك جمع من المهندسين في اصدار مجلة
سأحاول كل جهدي أن اساعدكم بأي معلومة في مجال الميكانيك

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## Safwan Haddad (15 فبراير 2009)

*تبا للمستحيل نحن نؤمن بالمستقبل*

أخوتي​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
نعم اشعر أنني وجدت ضالتي عندماعثرت على بيتي الكبير ,

ملتقى المهندسين العرب

الشكر لكل من تفاعل مع هذه الفكرة الرائده,
وأنني على يقين أنها سترى النور بأذن الله
لنؤدي جزءا من واجبنا نحو مهنتنا وأمتنا وأبنائنا 
وألى الأمام​


----------



## zaki (1 مارس 2009)

احب أن أشارككم في هذا الحوار حول إنشاء مجلة علمية عربية تخصصية حتى تستفيدو من تجربتنا والمصاعب التي تواجه هذه المشاريع العلمية:
لقد طرحنا فكرة مشابهة للمشروع الذي تقترحونه وذلك بعد الحماس من الكثير من المهندسين وأصحاب الخبرة:
حيث قمنا بإجراء كافة الدراسات والتراخيص اللازمة وبالفعل انطلق مشروعنا منذ عام بمجلة تصدر كل شهرين بشكل أولي ومن ثم تصدر كل شهر, تسمى مجلة التقنيات الصناعية تصدر بشكل ورقي وبشكل إلكتروني: عبر الموقع www.intech-mag.com
لكن لاقى المشروع المصاعب التالية:
- انسحاب الكثير ممن وعدو بتقديم المعلومات والخبرات للمشروع لضيق وقتهم وتوسع اعمالهم.
- عدم الوعي الكافي لكثير من الشركات الصناعية لأهمية المجلات العلمية الصناعية التخصصية في نشر الرسالة الإعلانية لها حيث يشكل الاعلان الممول الرئيسي لهذه المشاريع وتوجهها للمجلات الإعلانية البحتة في حملاتها الإعلانية, بعكس الشركات العالمية التي تضع اعلانها في المجلات التخصصية, وذلك لأن عندهم مجلة تخصصية لكل مجال من المجالات الصناعية بلاستيك - معادن - آلات - ...إلخ
- النسبة القليلة للذين يقرأون في العالم العربي ويتابعون التطور العلمي بعد تخرجهم.
- عدم الوعي بضرورة دعم المجلات العلمية التخصصية على الصعيد العربي من قبل المنظمات والهيئات وإهمال أو نسيان هذا الجانب الهام ودوره في التطوير الصناعي,وتوجه الدعم للمجلات الفنية وغيرها ذات الإقبال الشعبي الكبير -حتى أنه تم حذف اعلان طلب الدعم العلمي والفني لمجلتنا من أغلب المنتديات والمراكز التي تجمع المهندسين والخبرء العرب وأولها منتدى الهنسة الميكانيكية في هذا الملتقى, لأسباب متفرقة منها اعتبار دعوتنا اعلان وغير ذلك.ونحن لا نلومهم ولكن المفارقة أن هذا الصد تم في كثير من المراكز العربية. مما يدل على عدم الوعي الكافي بهذه المشاريع وضرورة دعمها واعتبارها مشاريع تجارية.
- إن كل من يقوم بترجمة أو إعداد كتاب أو يقوم بمشروع أو بحث علمي يخدم التطور الصناعي على الصعيد العربي, يقرر بعد انتهائه عدم تكرار التجربة مرة أخرة لكثرة المصاعب التي تواجهه وقلة الدعم و المردود الذي يلاقيه مما يجعل التوجه لأي مجال تجاري آخر أكثر جدوى ومردود بالنسبة له.​


----------



## م و الأندلسي (26 مارس 2009)

هذا العمل جيد و مفيد لقد أعجبني الموقع و المجلة لكن مثل هذه المشاكل لا يجب أن تحبط العزائم. فعلماء العرب الذين أسسوا لهذا العلم لم تكن غايتهم سوى العلم و مبدؤهم الإسلام يحثهم على العمل و المواصلة إلى الأمام ...
كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس ...
لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم...


----------

